# "Depri" Bilder



## b1rd (1. Juli 2007)

Hey Leute...

Ich weiß jetzt nicht direkt ob ihr euch unter dem Thread Titel direkt was vorstellen könnt.
Deswegen werde ich mal genauer erklären was ich meine..

Momentan sind im Internet vielerlei Bilder unterwegs, die über Pech in der Liebe und Leid ein Aussage machen...Bsp

Da ich die Bilder zum größtenteil recht "schön" finde, würde ich auch gerne welche selbstmachen.Nur das Problem ist, die Stocks..Ich bin viele Seiten durchgegangen und Bilder wie solche Bild  zu finden..

Ich würde mich echt freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar interesante Seiten mit solchen Stocks sagen könnt oder das ihr vlt. sogar ein paar nette Stocks für mich habt.

mfG

b1rd


----------



## schutzgeist (3. Juli 2007)

Schau mal hier


----------



## chmee (3. Juli 2007)

Ist wohl Privatgebrauch, nicht wahr ?

http://www.fotocommunity.de
http://www.fotolia.de

mfg chmee


----------

